
Hey, Microsoft, stop installing third-party apps on clean Windows 10 installs - deadcoder0904
https://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-please-stop-trying-install-third-party-apps-my-clean-windows-10-install
======
bionoid
My favourite tool for dealing with third-party apps is Bulk Crap Uninstaller
[0][1] by Klocman Software (Apache license).

The real question is how can you disable Microsoft apps if you don't want
them? For example, disable Cortana on a Win10 system and something new will
break every day, including security updates.

[0] [https://klocmansoftware.weebly.com/](https://klocmansoftware.weebly.com/)

[1] [https://github.com/Klocman/Bulk-Crap-
Uninstaller](https://github.com/Klocman/Bulk-Crap-Uninstaller)

------
djsumdog
I'd rather they try to launch Windows 11 than try to go to a rolling release
with bundled apps. Before you know it, you won't be able to install Windows
10, but will need to download the vendor specific version from Dell/HP/Lenovo.

Microsoft, Android is not something you want to emulate!

